
'It's medieval': why some cows are still living most of their lives tied up - cirrus-clouds
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/dec/08/its-medieval-why-some-cows-are-still-living-most-of-their-lives-tied-up
======
senectus1
that's horrifically barbaric.

also not sure why its on HN

